# Buying panniers and packs



## vmpac (Aug 12, 2010)

I work for a 19th century working farm. I am training a young nubian whether and want to get a pack/pannier for him. However I can only find modern colorful ones and want something more old fashioned. Does anyone know where i can find old fashion styles.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Are you talking Dog type packs?
or Sawbucks with panniers.

Sawbucks are made to fit the goat.
Like a saddle and pad. Then you
add panniers. Panniers can be boughten
or made. 

Sawbucks you put on 3 to 4 years old goats.

Dog packs should be used with care
because they put pressure on the spine.
Dogs have muscles on each side of thier spines.

Goats do too. But it is recessed so the spine sticks
up. 

Not sure what you are really wanting.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Did they use packs on goats in the 19th century?

I would be interested if you have references.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> Did they use packs on goats in the 19th century?


They used goats to pull waggons and sleds. But I haven't found references for packgoats in Europe, only in Tibet.


----------



## vmpac (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to start with a pack so he is used to having something on his back and I realize that pack goats were not around in 19th farming. I just am looking for a pack that isn't so modern looking... Not bright colored and resembling a lunch cooler... More rustic. I guess I will just have to make one.

Thanks


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

vmpac said:


> I work for a 19th century working farm. I am training a young nubian whether and want to get a pack/pannier for him. However I can only find modern colorful ones and want something more old fashioned. Does anyone know where i can find old fashion styles.


You work on a 19th century farm? That sounds pretty cool! Is it a amish farm?
I think the the modern sawbucks are about as old fashion as you can get. But panniers for goats? If you want something like canvas panniers maybe look at some small canvas horse panniers or better yet try some of the horse saddle bags. There should be some thing out there you like. They will fit over a goat sawbuck.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The old style army navy stores have some neat old-looking ruck sacks made of waxed canvas. I've seen these both in Idaho and MT


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I have some old army bags that have been converted to panniers, heavy, so they take up some of your weight, but they work good and they definitely are not bright colored, just plain army green, not even camo.


----------



## Bernie Holmes (Aug 17, 2010)

I made my own saddles and panniers. For saddles I used southern poplar for the side boards with oak crossbucks. I lined the side biards with imitation sheep wool. I use felt saddle pads. The panniers are made from cordora material that is similar to canvas. You can buy it in drab colors. I think most canvas shops carry it.


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

Strapping two wicker baskets to a wooden pack saddle
should make a traditional-looking pannier.
Canvas?
Burlap?
Sabine has a couple of pictures of goats 
in the context of a medieval festival, 
and they look quite authentic to me.
http://translate.google.ca/translat...h?q=Lightfoot+Packgoats&hl=en&biw=997&bih=699


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

yes, we used wicker baskets. We converted so-called newspaper baskets for the job. They have a flat backside and fit the goats well enough.

Jute sacks are not authentic for the middle-ages (jute was imported hundreds of years later for the first time) but would be authentic for a 19th century farm. But also every type of mantie. If you want to learn how to load without panniers, "Packing in with Mules and Donkeys" is a very good book to learn this old technique.


----------

